# m/v Everton after the fire [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Photo 

More...


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

Some ships are hoodoo ships. This vessel is former "Clipper Conway", one of a class of 20 ships built for Graig/Clipper joint venture. In1998 when named "Maersk Takoradi" this vessel sustained major grounding damage when aground off Freeport, Bahamas during a hurricane.


----------

